# Not sure where to start kamado cooker, pellet smoker, or something else?



## nomad_archer (Oct 21, 2019)

I am new to smoking meat.  I have enjoyed some delicious smoked meats my friends has prepared the past few years on his masterbuilt electric cabinet smoker.  This weekend the wife and I stopped at the local hardware store where they were doing a demo with the BGE and Traegars.  We loved the free samples and I finally got the blessing from my wife to get something to smoke some meat.  

I am now in research mode and am not sure where I want to go.  I currently have a small portable weber propane grill, and a 36" blackstone griddle.  The primary objective of my next purchase will be to smoke pork, chicken, beef, wild game, smoked mac & cheese etc.  However I like the versatility that is marketed with both the kamado style cookers and pellet poppers and having the ability to use them as more than just a smoker.  I am looking for something that is lower maintenance during the cook and wont need tended to every hour. 

Some of my requirements are:
1. It needs to be somewhat portable because for the time being it will be stored in my garage and I will roll it out into the driveway for use.  Eventually I will build the patio and cook station in the backyard but that is a year or so out.

2. It needs to work in the winter.  I am in PA and it does get cold in the winter and I don't want a cooker that is only good for warmer weather.

3. Budget:  I have a soft max of 2K or less.  I want to buy once and not be replacing parts and or the whole unit in a few years.

I have been looking at Traegars, GMG, BGE, and Kamado Joe's so far but I am not tied to any of them.  At this point I'm not sure what will fit what I think my needs are.  There may also be other options out there I am not considering.  Any help/input is very appreciated.


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 21, 2019)

Two grand? Get both!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 21, 2019)

My vote would be a Kamado. Although it takes a little more effort up front to start the lump charcoal it lbs not that bad. I use an electric loop lighter for mine. There is a bit of a learning curve controlling heat with the airflow. Versatility is phenomenal though. Temp can range all the way up to 500F for searing or pizza. Check out Primo and BGE Kamado too. Honesty with some wise shopping you would get a Kamado AND a pellet pooper and still hit your budget. If you are just going to use the new unit for smoking and not grilling is also look at some vertical cabinet charcoal smokers. Backwoods, Assassin, Humphreys all build models that would fit your budget I think. I have a kamado,small Traeger pellet pooper, MES40 and a charcoal cabinet 270 Smoker I bought used. Hands down for smoking I use my 270.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 21, 2019)

I would buy a rec tec pellet smoker and be done with it lol, good luck its a challenge ti pick just 1 cooker


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 21, 2019)

You might want to check out the Rec Tec line of pellet grills.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 21, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I would buy a rec tec pellet smoker and be done with it lol, good luck its a challenge ti pick just 1 cooker



LOL!  You beat me to it.
I owe you a beer.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 21, 2019)

I second the rec tec!  I have had mine almost a year and love it.  used it all winter too.  easy and versatile.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 21, 2019)

or third...  man you guys are too fast.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 21, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I second the rec tec!  I have had mine almost a year and love it.  used it all winter too.  easy and versatile.



If I had to do it all over again, the RT 700 with the sear attachment would be my first choice.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 21, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If I had to do it all over again, the RT 700 with the sear attachment would be my first choice.


  thats my rig!


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 21, 2019)

Both an egg and pellet pooper should be fine in winter. My small budget Pit Boss pellet smoker works just fine in winter. Having read many many posts over the past year or 2, Rec Tec seems to be where the pellet smoker love is at, lots of not so great reviews on Traeger - though plenty of people have them and love 'em. With your budget you could also get a Yoder. Tough call to get one or the other... pellet smokers are nice for "set and forget" just keep the hopper full. One thing - they don't work if the power is out so if you have frequent outages that's something to consider.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 21, 2019)

sandyut said:


> thats my rig!


----------



## bregent (Oct 21, 2019)

If you want a pellet smoker that is also a great grill, look into the Fast Eddy PG500. Or, if you can wait till December, this might be a good option:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/masterbuilt-gravity-feed.291677/#post-2009379


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow lots of replies.  Thank you! Sounds like Traegar is off the table and there are a few more that I need to look into.  Lots of support for the pellet popper over the kamado style.  Is it a true criticism that the pellet poppers don't provide a much smoke flavor as a more traditional smoker?  I am looking for something that smokes well and if it is versatile enough to do double duty as a grill than great.  Or is this a jack of all trades master of none type of thing with the pellet grills?


----------



## bregent (Oct 21, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Is it a true criticism that the pellet poppers don't provide a much smoke flavor as a more traditional smoker?



You certainly CAN get more smoke flavor with a charcoal, gas, electric, or stick burner than a pellet grill if you want to. Folks that like a more upfront smoke flavor are often disappointed with pellet grills. I like a more subtle background flavor, similar to a clean burning stick burner, which is what I get on my pellet grill.


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 21, 2019)

bregent said:


> You certainly CAN get more smoke flavor with a charcoal, gas, electric, or stick burner than a pellet grill if you want to. Folks that like a more upfront smoke flavor are often disappointed with pellet grills. I like a more subtle background flavor, similar to a clean burning stick burner, which is what I get on my pellet grill.



Thank you! The good news is I'm not sure exactly where I fall.  Subtle probably isn't a bad place to start as I like the smoke flavor and also being able to taste the seasoning.  I can always add to collection at a later date if needed.


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 21, 2019)

Kamado.... I have one since 2007.... it holds temp at steady pace once you get used to it...


----------



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)

Broil king keg?


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2019)

Traeger's  are not all bad. If I was to go that route I would go  with the newer Timberline models like what Disco just purchased. They have much heavier material. Personally when I add the pooper to the arsenal it will be Rec Tec I'm quite sure. I'm a fan of the PID controller.
Smoke tubes can be used if more smoke flavor is needed in the pellet grills.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2019)

Hmm, not one mention of a Weber Smokey Mountain ($450 for 22.5"). Interesting. 

Small learning curve on the WSM. I've known three people with Kamado type grill/smokers and they never had the patience to learn their gear to smoke at low temps. It was their fault, not the smokers. 

The WSM is as close to hands off as you can get (12-14 hours easy) on an unpowered smoker. It works year-round and you don't have to worry about bad settings, power outages, etc. The Kamado is comparable.

The Kamado ($700-$1600) and WSM allow cheap fuel (charcoal and wood chunks/small splits). The smoked meat is tastes fantastic, rivaling anything the professionals do, as long as you develop the patience for clean smoke to appear. 

The WSM is light and portable. Legs are set up to have wheels installed, if desired. It is not insulated at all, but like the Kamado, heat rises and the cooking area is over the fire. There are pics here on SMF with the WSM surrounded by 5-6 feet of snow. 

The insulated Kamado will stretch a single charcoal/wood load longer than WSM, 25-30 hours (as some have said) vs 18-22 (my experience on the WSM with the right charcoal). 

All that said, if I had $2k to spend on a smoker, I'd buy an insulated cabinet smoker ($1200 and up). All the advantages of both the Kamado and WSM, plus complete wood-burning capability and significantly higher volume possible when people start asking you to supply smoked meat for parties, churches, potlucks, club meetings, etc. Trust me, they will.  

Whatever you choose, there will be a learning curve. Some easy, some steep. You'll find as many ways to smoke meat as you'll find people who own smokers. Meat-Clean hot smoke-Time is the delicious meat triangle. Heat-Fuel-Air is the fire triangle. The art of smoking is learning how to make all six play together to send people into eye-closing, lip smacking ecstasy. 

Every smoker has its advantages and disadvantages. Buy first what you'd buy last. You'll save money. I've RARELY seen people say they wish they would have bought a smaller smoker. Most everyone wishes they would have got more capacity. 

Have fun shopping!

BTW, when I decided to move up from smoking on a Weber Kettle to a smoker, my wife said "Buy any smoker you want for Christmas. Spend up to $2k." (sound familiar?) I decided on the WSM because in my neck of the woods (California), cooking wood is expensive ($300-$400/cord). Still, if I hit the lottery, I'm buying a cabinet smoker.


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 22, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Hmm, not one mention of a Weber Smokey Mountain ($450 for 22.5"). Interesting.
> 
> Small learning curve on the WSM.



Thank you for mentioning the WSM.  I didn't realize it was so popular and so effective.  I think I am going to go down this path although I need to do some more research.  Seems I can pick up a fairly new 18" locally in the $150-200 range although I think I really might want a 22".  Either way that leaves a lot of extra budget for meat, wood, and charcoal.  Enough that  I can mess up a bunch of times as I learn to use it.  Also this allows me to get into the party and determine what my needs truly are.  It would suck to go big and find out its not what I really wanted.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Thank you for mentioning the WSM.  I didn't realize it was so popular and so effective.  I think I am going to go down this path although I need to do some more research.  Seems I can pick up a fairly new 18" locally in the $150-200 range although I think I really might want a 22".  Either way that leaves a lot of extra budget for meat, wood, and charcoal.  Enough that  I can mess up a bunch of times as I learn to use it.  Also this allows me to get into the party and determine what my needs truly are.  It would suck to go big and find out its not what I really wanted.



Go with the 22, I have had one for close to 8 years & it still puts out great Q. If you want true set & forget , get a BBQ Guru pit controller to go with it. A whole lot cheaper than the other choices & some great flavor!!!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Oct 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> get a BBQ Guru pit controller to go with it.


  EXACTLY!  I used a WSM14" for years and eventually got the PARTYQ for.  made that thing rock solid, even through some adverse weather.  I found it to be well worth the cost.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 22, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Thank you for mentioning the WSM.  I didn't realize it was so popular and so effective.  I think I am going to go down this path although I need to do some more research.  Seems I can pick up a fairly new 18" locally in the $150-200 range although I think I really might want a 22".  Either way that leaves a lot of extra budget for meat, wood, and charcoal.  Enough that  I can mess up a bunch of times as I learn to use it.  Also this allows me to get into the party and determine what my needs truly are.  It would suck to go big and find out its not what I really wanted.



I started out small and cheap to get a feel of what works and what doesn't.  It was well worth the investment to learn what I liked and disliked about doing long BBQ cooks.

After using this equipment I determined that the two biggest issues I had were maintaining temperature, especially in winter and useable cooking range of the unit.

My final choice was a Stump's Baby (Sarina).  The Stump's smokers are fully insulated cabinets with gravity feed of the fuel so it does not need to be as closely tended.  I can get Sarina going steady and knock off for a 2 hour nap without issues.

The cabinet is mounted on wheels.

I added a home brew PID controller for under $100 including adapter flange.

The Stump's products are seemingly out of your price range but are worth a look if you are planning an upgrade in the future.

JC


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome aboard. As you've seen there are a ton of different smokers out there. I would normally plug the WSM - why because I'm a Weberohlic. But seeing as your looking for something that can grill as well as smoke(if I read your original post correctly). Then I would suggest a 26" Weber kettle to start. There is a ton of room and you can easily do smokes up to 6hrs without allot of babysitting. I think I also saw your budget was around 2K. For about 1K you can get the 22"WSM and the 26" kettle and have the best of both worlds. I have both and use the 26" kettle more then I use my WSM. 

Chris


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input.  This baby came home with me today.  I couldn't pass it up 18" wsm 2 bags of wood chunks for $125.  It is nearly new used 3 times per the prior owner.  I'm now in the game.  Time to get some charcoal and season this baby.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 22, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.  This baby came home with me today.  I couldn't pass it up 18" wsm 2 bags of wood chunks for $125.  It is nearly new used 3 times per the prior owner.  I'm now in the game.  Time to get some charcoal and season this baby.


 WOW , great deal. I’d say you saved over $200.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 22, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.  This baby came home with me today.  I couldn't pass it up 18" wsm 2 bags of wood chunks for $125.  It is nearly new used 3 times per the prior owner.  I'm now in the game.  Time to get some charcoal and season this baby.



Good score!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 22, 2019)

Congrats! Great score on the 18!

Recommended charcoal: Royal Oak Lump or their Ridge Briquettes. Home Depot Embers and Walmart Expert Grill are both RO Ridge in store branded bags. Some still use KBB, but it is a weak performer in a smoker, and I've tested it head to head. Flames out faster due to 25% less density than Ridge. There are other good charcoals out there, but they are pricier than anything mentioned above.

Next big "stock up" sale will be right before Thanksgiving. If buying non-sale, Expert Grill is least expensive.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice.  The WSM is a great smoker for the money.  Can't wait to see some pics of your cooks.

JC


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 5, 2019)

My taste buds haven't chosen a clear winner, but here have been my thoughts along the journey so far...

I'd be concerned about how much pellets would be consumed for a long cook for pulled pork in the winter.   Concern about pellet smoker in the rain (I don't have a covered area for cooking).  I have yet to find good smoke flavor from pellets, but perhaps the cook wasn't good.  I sometimes wonder if there's a smoke placebo with pellet cooks (if it smokes, then there must be flavor on the meat).  They seem to be more into seasoning, rubs, sauce.

Propane smokers make me wonder how often I'll have to replenish the smoking wood, and the temperature swing from rain, clouds, sun to dark, daytime temp changes.

Kamado does it all, and can go for long cooks without concern.

Electric (e.g. Cookshack quality) might also be a good way to go.  But I've read the smoke flavor profile isn't near to real wood burning.

Water smokers (WSM) taste fantastic, but not set-forget.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 26, 2019)

snakyjake said:


> My taste buds haven't chosen a clear winner, but here have been my thoughts along the journey so far...
> 
> I'd be concerned about how much pellets would be consumed for a long cook for pulled pork in the winter.   Concern about pellet smoker in the rain (I don't have a covered area for cooking).  I have yet to find good smoke flavor from pellets, but perhaps the cook wasn't good.  I sometimes wonder if there's a smoke placebo with pellet cooks (if it smokes, then there must be flavor on the meat).  They seem to be more into seasoning, rubs, sauce.
> 
> ...




I am loving the WSM although I skip the water.    But I am still on the look out for a good used K Joe.  I would like to have both for capacity purposes.  The 18" WSM runs out of real estate a little too quickly sometimes.


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 29, 2019)

WSM, is fairly set & forget.  Get the temp dialed in (don't make changes to it more often than 15 minutes after the last change), and it will run, nice and stable, for hours without any more input.  I haven't done a pork butt yet to see how long mine will run, but, I did do a nice chuck roast, which took about 9 hours, without me needing to do anything. 

 One thing I would recommend, if you haven't gotten it yet, is some sort of wireless thermometer.  It will allow you to keep an eye on your temps without having to go outside with an instant read thermometer.  Adding a PartyQ, or a BBQ Guru will make things even more set it and forget it, if that's possible

.  You did get a heck of a deal on that smoker.  If you have questions on using it feel free to ask.  There are a lot of us here that use one size or another of the WSM.  It's also used a lot in BBQ competitions, all for the same reason.  It's a very solid performer, with a heck of a warranty (and good CS, from what I hear), and is virtually bulletproof.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 29, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. This baby came home with me today. I couldn't pass it up 18" wsm 2 bags of wood chunks for $125. It is nearly new used 3 times per the prior owner. I'm now in the game. Time to get some charcoal and season this baby.


Nice score!!  Consider a BBQ Guru controller.  I think they are worth every penny and wish I had one from the start.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 29, 2019)

sandyut said:


> think they are worth every penny and wish I had one from the start.



My wife has a DigiQ DX3 on the way for my "christmas" present.    She loves a good BBQ as much as I do.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 29, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> My wife has a DigiQ DX3 on the way for my "christmas" present. She loves a good BBQ as much as I do.


Shes a keeper!!!  You will be crankin out some killer Q in no time.  Congrats on both!

A couple other mod suggestions;

gaskets for the connections between bottom - middle - lid and side door.
hinged lid  not sure if this is the one i bought...  but unless you have three arms its a life saver.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 29, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Shes a keeper!!!  You will be crankin out some killer Q in no time.  Congrats on both!
> 
> A couple other mod suggestions;
> 
> ...



Definitely a keeper.  I've been cooking on it 2-3 times a week since I got it and dont plan on stopping anytime soon.


----------

